# Ban JPH



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Me:
Listen you asswipe.
Just because you can fit your big ass into any website doesnt mean your better than us.
You mess with one of us and we all bite back.
So stop buggin us and use your talents to hack into a police webssite and get arrested.
Maybe you can die sucking the window bars you jerk.

Rot in Hell.

JPH:
Die sucking window bars?
What the fuck are you talking about?

Actually don't answer that (you probably couldn't anyway).

I will pwn all of you children.
You suck. Stop PM'ing me.


Your friend
JPH


----------



## Raika (Dec 23, 2009)

Just ban his IP address or something.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Costello said he did


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 23, 2009)

If you think action should be taken, PM a staff member or report one of his posts and include the correspondence you had with him. Don't make topics calling for members to be banned (even if they deserve it). Trust me, if JPH has made a new account after being banned and then posting anus pics on the front page, that's plenty of reason for the staff to take action.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2009)

he made 2 alt accounts i told costello and got em banned i pmed costello about this one now too


----------



## Thoob (Dec 23, 2009)

Umm... I'm not taking his side, but he hacked into this website, and you think banning his IP will stop him? Jeez...


----------



## Elfish (Dec 23, 2009)

what is this all about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*confused*


----------



## lolzed (Dec 23, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=198...iew=getlastpost


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 23, 2009)

I liked your reply. Next time ask me for help though.
For all those who haven't figured it out - barky nugga=JPH


----------



## barky nugga (Dec 23, 2009)

lmao youre such a self-important tool, kid

climb on top of your roof and jump off of it


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 23, 2009)

barky nugga said:
			
		

> lmao youre such a self-important tool, kid
> 
> climb on top of your roof and jump off of it


Climb up your own ass. If your smart enough to figure out where that huge thing is.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2009)

barky nugga said:
			
		

> lmao youre such a self-important tool, kid
> 
> climb on top of your roof and jump off of it


i dont listen to dogs barking their ass at me now get outta this site and go watch some of that gay pronz stuff you have stuck all around your room


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 23, 2009)

Ignore him and he'll get bored and leave. Do you really think he'd still be hanging around if it weren't for the attention he's getting? Every further responce to this thread or any other thread about him is a failure.


----------



## barky nugga (Dec 23, 2009)

truth  ^

had some fun tonight guys.
later


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 23, 2009)

barky nugga said:
			
		

> truth  ^
> 
> had some fun tonight guys.
> later


Good get out of here. Stupid oaf.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2009)

barky nugga said:
			
		

> truth  ^
> 
> had some fun tonight guys.
> later


yeah wile searching for that pr0n pic you saw a million others on  the search page that mustve satisfied you 
now gtfo outta here


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 23, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> yeah wile searching for that pr0n pic you saw a million others on  the search page that mustve satisfied you
> now gtfo outta here


I like that! good one..


----------



## Thoob (Dec 23, 2009)

@barky, JPH, whatever...

Just to let you know, no-one appreciates what you are doing, seeing as you probably spend all day in your room and therefore have no friends:






And by hacking this website, a gaming forum, you are achieving absolutely nothing - there is nothing of any real value here except the community, and that is something that isn't stored on the GBAtemp server. So, to conclude, if you are physically able to lift your fat ass out from your chair by yourself, then for your own good, go and fall in front of a bus.


----------



## barky nugga (Dec 23, 2009)

LOL

that was so hilariously ghey I had to screencap it.
anyway, im out 4realz this time.

you faggots made my night

edit: seriously stop with these lols.
i didnt hack anything, you fucking moron. 
*logs off*


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Me:
Listen you asswipe.
Just because you can fit your big ass into any website doesnt mean your better than us.
You mess with one of us and we all bite back.
So stop buggin us and use your talents to hack into a police webssite and get arrested.
Maybe you can die sucking the window bars you jerk.

Rot in Hell.

JPH:
Die sucking window bars?
What the fuck are you talking about?

Actually don't answer that (you probably couldn't anyway).

I will pwn all of you children.
You suck. Stop PM'ing me.


Your friend
JPH


----------



## vhunter (Dec 23, 2009)

Kind of sad what a no life resorts to every time he remembers he has no friends.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2009)

barky nugga said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> that was so hilariously ghey I had to screencap it.
> anyway, im out 4realz this time.
> ...


haha you chicken out eh?
good job
bye dont wanna ever see you ark on these forms again


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 23, 2009)

barky nugga said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> that was so hilariously ghey I had to screencap it.
> anyway, im out 4realz this time.
> ...


Do us a favour and go turn yourself in before the cops do.
Even a drunk man could see trying to hide your fat ass in a dustbin (your home)
So GO get loost!


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 23, 2009)

Wasn't this little twat banned ages ago?  And it's still eating him up inside so much that he sits around all day looking to get back at the people who took away his life's greatest achievement?


----------



## barky nugga (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, BlueStar - you hit it spot on. GBAtemp is my greatest achievement. EVER

You are all worthless children.


continue


----------

